# My very BAD Experience with CPS - Final Chapter



## ehouli (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

This is the end chapter of this thread http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29235.0 

Finally got my EF 100-400 Mk II in my hands, so far, it seems to work.

Now, you wonder what happened with my lens, and I wonder too, because they explained that they had to change the first group of lenses, change the IS group and a PCB. 

Am I satisfied? not at all. Yes they gave me a loaner and they fixed my lens, but something happened with it along the way and they won't recognize it. I hope the attachments go through since they won't stand behind their work. They stated the following in the memo:

- The problem necessitating this repair is not covered by the limited warranty for your product. Accordingly, this repair is being provided to you as a courtesy only. "As is" and without warranties of any kind, express or implied. Furthermore, Canon U.S.A. will not be responsible for any damage (including, without limitation, consequential damages and lost profits), cost, expense, loss or inconvenience as a result of these repairs. This courtesy repair does not and is not intended to constitute a waiver of Canon U.S.A. Inc's right to charge you for any future repairs not covered under the limited warranty for your product.

It's really amazing, I sent my lens to have it serviced, they sent it back with focusing problems and after fixing it they are washing theirs hands... After this, I'm really thinking if I should return the loaner or keep it as a warranty.


----------



## gwflauto (Mar 19, 2016)

I have never experienced this kind of bad service with CPS in Europe. And I always get an answer, when I question a response, that I don't understand.


----------



## slclick (Mar 19, 2016)

Two things:

1. Is everything ok with your gear now?

2. CPS is not supposed to be an endless supply of repairs. A repair of an out of warranty item does not magically give it a new warranty. I would like to hear about instances in your personal dealings where this was the case. Automobile work comes to mind.

Is it not feasible they found an actual problem that had yet to manifest itself and since you are not a certified lens technician, you thought nothing was wrong? 

I think you should be happy. Sometimes the road is rough but the destination is beautiful.


----------

